# Amplificador con STK432-090



## Zet@ (Jul 25, 2016)

Buenas tardes!
 Les presento otro circuito mas con STK. Pero en este caso usando el STK432-090. Este es un reemplazo directo del STK402-090. Entregando este, la misma potencia usando el mismo circuito y los mismos componentes. Pero despues de las pruebas realizadas me encontré que este último es de mucha mejor calidad que los stk402-090 que encontramos por ahi. Sobre todo por acá en la Argentina. Que al parecer prefieren precio que calidad. Y bueno, al parecer somos asi, no aprendemos aunque se nos diga mil veces o se nos queme más de lo debido. Me ha pasado y creo que me seguirá pasando tratando de economizar.
 Bueno, va el circuito. Como dije es el mismo circuito que el del STK402-090. Dejo fotos del esquematico y lista de materiales, para los mas flojos. Lo que sí, subo fotos del impreso, para 4 canales ya terminado. Pero dejo de tarea realizar cada uno el impreso a su medida. Esto debido a que perdí el archivo y me da flojera (sip,  me pasa muy seguido) volver hacerlo. Lo que si les garantizo que el curcuito funciona al 100%. Respetando los componentes y que sean de buena calidad.
 Características, probado con carga de 8 Ohm en ambos canales, con una señal de entrada de aproximadamente de 0,7 mV. Es la salida de audio de un celular.
 Alimentacíon +/-  40 voltios hasta +/- 45 voltios. Mas de eso no, a menos que quieras ver volar al STK. Yo lo vi. Estaba haciendo pruebas y eso paso.
 Salida: 2 canales de hasta 40 watts rms con una distorsion menor al 1%. O hasta 50 watts con una distorsion del 10%. Esto segun datasheet. Segun oido, se escucha espectacular con solo sacarle 40 watts.
 Detalle vital. Colocarle un muy generoso disipador de calor, y si le pueden agregar un cooler, mucho mejor.

Por si me he olvidado de algun otro detalle, por favor comuniquenmelo.



Ah! Me olvidaba,  lo probé con una carga de 4 Ohm y sí,  lo aguanta. Pero con una tension de alimentación de hasta y como máximo de +/- 35 voltios,  recomendado +/- 30 voltios.


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 25, 2016)

Mas fotos para sacarse algunas dudas.


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2016)

Aqui el datasheet...


----------



## tozeyana (Ago 23, 2020)

Zet@ dijo:


> Mas fotos para sacarse algunas dudas.


Estoy interesado en el diseño de PCB único. ¿Puede compartir un archivo pdf para PCB sin componente, por favor?


----------



## Vlad_Aoki (Sep 19, 2021)

Muy buenas, el STK 432-090 sirve como reemplazo del 432-070 ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2021)

Vlad_Aoki dijo:


> Muy buenas, el STK 432-090 sirve como reemplazo del 432-070 ?


¿ Que indica el datasheet ?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 19, 2021)

Por lo que estuve viendo...el 432- 090 es para 80+80 watts , contra 60+60 Watts del 070
Así que " a priori " se podría.
Habria que juntarse con ambas hojas de datos y mirar detalladamente los demás parámetros sobre todos la* identidad de los pines ,* para ver si hubiera que modificar algo.
Tuve una experiencia muy parecida hace 4 años con otro chip de la misma familia y si funcionó , pero debo agregar un asunto importante.
Es bastante probable que el chip original, se haya destruido por abuso en el uso  y/o fatiga de alguna otra parte, que haga que luego de un tiempo o rato, el nuevo chip tambien se avería como me pasó a mi porque el usuario habitual , no paraba de darle excesos de potencia durante horas o dias.
El 432 me parece que está discontinuado a favor del 433 pero no puedo asegurarlo.
Al final tuve que  quitar toda la potencia y hacer una propia que si funcionó.  Espero sirva


----------

